

Make it obvious, stupid - iamchrismahon
http://blog.chrismahon.com/make-it-obvious-stupid/

======
kuber
i guess the guys wanted to make the UI "cleaner". The problem is, too clean.
i'm with you that clarity should always over "clean"!

~~~
iamchrismahon
Yup that's the only reason I can see for them doing it. I've just noticed that
if you disable 24-Hour Time in your Date & Time settings you get the am/pm
suffix back for the times but I think adding a ° symbol makes most sense.

